# Winter rambling: Agri-power tractors



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I have an Agri-power 8000 sitting behind the shop. It has...issues. I know it's more valuable for scrap than it is to repair. However, it's the first tractor I ever bought (don't judge too strongly, it was nearly free) and I apparently have a hangup with melting it, otherwise it would have left here when scrap was $15 per hundred.

If anyone knows where there is one parked in a fence row that I could buy or scavenge, I'd love to hear about it. Or if you have one and want parts off of mine, I'd consider sacrificing mine so that another could live  OR, if you just want to talk about knock-off Fiats built in Argentina, we can do that too!

Note: this is NOT a Zetor. There were two series of Agri Power and the earlier ones were South American, not Czech.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Also, if you're reading this post years later and think "oh, this post is old. It's too late", fear not! It's probably still parked in the same spot. Lol. Email me.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I commend you on your salesmanship, well done young man. I never heard of such a thing before, were they marketed in the US when new?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

SVFHAY said:


> I commend you on your salesmanship, well done young man. I never heard of such a thing before, were they marketed in the US when new?


They were sold by Menards building supply. I've read some were also thrown in as a bonus if you bought a large enough building. The Fiats were new old stock. Really old stock. Once they switched to Zetors, at least they were rebranding actual new tractors.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

The greenhouse nearby has a Menards tractor. Can't remember where we get parts for it though.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I've been told Fiat is short for Fix It Again Tomorrow. Not to be taken seriously of course. CNH now has a lot of Fiat Power Train engines.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Gearclash said:


> I've been told Fiat is short for Fix It Again Tomorrow. Not to be taken seriously of course. CNH now has a lot of Fiat Power Train engines.


That applied to their cars (I ought to know, I owned one!)  I heard their tractors were good if hard to start in cold weather.


----------



## balerman22 (Jul 1, 2015)

i have an agri power 8000 i want to sell...runs good with good rubber and newer batteries asking 3500 will include a 6ft brush hog


----------



## balerman22 (Jul 1, 2015)

reason im selling is i sold my farm


----------

